# West Central Ohio



## buckeye john

Let's Start a Mercer,Dark,Miami,Shelby,Auglaize,Clark,Champaign and Logan County Site.


----------



## buckeye john

Anybody finding anything here yet ? I know it's a tad early here.


----------



## bryan

Should be any day now.


----------



## knucklehead

No morels yet...went out this morning and found a nice batch of chic's and hens...go in out after pick up kids....I'm n clark county


----------



## buckeye john

A friend of mine found 3 little Blacks here in Shelby county yesterday April 11.


----------



## buckeye john

Anybody finding anything ?


----------



## bryan

Saw my first tiny black today in champaign county, will wait a few days before going back out.


----------



## scarletcup

Over the past week I have found scarlet cups and devil urns... with this rain we are getting I am thinking about Wednesday we should be able to find our first cookable mess of those tasty morsels!! (Logan county)


----------



## bryan

Found these today, saw quite a few small greys and smaller blacks that i left. Near Shelby County. ]//i.imgur.com/znZ6XpP.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckeye john

Great Post !! Thanks for the report .


----------



## scarletcup

Yeah!! What type habitat did you locate them in?


----------



## mathiasr84

Been out 5 times this season so far and i havent even found a single one. First time hunting in mercer county tho and i have to hunt on public land bc i have no land to hunt. been years since ive even got to taste a morel. my lord i hope they start poppin soon bc im hungry lol. This weeks weather is not lookin good for the night lows. Anybody up around mercer county and wanting to meet up to do some morel hunting?


----------



## bryan

Thanks, I usually find my blacks near ash or poplar, sometimes cherry, but sometimes just in random spots, most of the time it is rich dark soil, without much clay in it. Lots can be found on public land. I also know of a real good patch of blacks right by some railroad tracks that produce big ones every year.


----------



## knucklehead

Ways up guys....found bout 30 greys by donnelsville...not in the woods
But in a guys front yard that I was doing a driveway...tromp through
Woods find nothing....walk through front yard every were...


----------



## iwonagain

Knucklehead: Always be careful when picking morels in residential, urban areas, Right-Of-Ways (power lines, pipelines etc) and near roads. Morels are good absorbers of heavy metals and potentially harmful chemicals within pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers. If the lawn was lush, homogeneous and green, I'd discard these because the lawn must have been sprayed with herbicides and fertilizers. Most folks actually prep their lawns with chemicals in early Spring. As we say: If found in the woods - you are good. My 2 cents &amp; happy foraging-


----------



## scarletcup

Frost tonight!!!!


----------



## scarletcup

Ok guys I went out back again after work tonight and harvested some dryad saddles that I saw yesterday. I have done research on them but had never cooked them before. Our woods are usually full of them. THey were delicious!! Do any of you enjoy them?


----------



## mathiasr84

Went out again today in mercer county all i ended up with was 2 smaller pheasant back mushrooms. Never ate them before but im gonna try tonight. All ive read is they are better smaller than big bc they can get tough the bigger they get. I hope our morel season is coming soon because the antisipation is killing me lol.


----------



## bryan

Few from today ]//i.imgur.com/PK09m3V.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/4MmPEOF.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/z3sfXfO.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckeye john

Great Picks !


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Planning to hit up Auglaize and Mercer counties the first weekend in May. I hope these temps come up soon! Congrats to those finding anything, right now.


----------



## mushroomcouple

We've been looking around the southern Auglaize/ northern Shelby county line and have seen nothing. We found an area yesterday that looked perfect and got us really excited but couldn't find any morels. We did see a good bit of what I guess are pheasant backs. Didn't know they were edible. Maybe we'll go back and harvest those at least.


----------



## buckeye john

A Shoomer friend of mine found 8 small grays yesterday here in northern Shelby county.Lets hope for some warmer nights this week.


----------



## scarletcup

Found my first small grey yesterday here in northwest Champaign county. Undergrowth is going to make shroomin a challenge again this year once it gets warm enough :lol:


----------



## mercer

Was out for 2 hours today and only found a few pheasant backs. No sign of any Morels here (Mercer CO). Maybe a few more days.


----------



## trapper john

Found 400
mon 4/27 mixed bag, half spikes lot of greys some yellows. 2-4 inch. Greene Co. Most in club moss on slight down slope facing N.E. Same spot today, 4/29, same size,mixed as above. Need this rain Thursday 4/30. Fri should be great! Good luck


----------



## trapper john

From above, found 200,4/29.


----------



## trapper john

How do I post photos to this site from my phone


----------

